# " المعونة المصرية " ما بين الغباء والأستغباء ..



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

*الشيخ محمد حسان يتعهد بجمع مبلغ المعونة فى ليلة واحدة*​

*اليوم السابع / الأحد، 12 فبراير 2012 -*

*



أطلق الداعية الإسلامى، الشيخ محمد حسان، مبادرة تحت اسم "المعونة المصرية" للاستغناء تماماً عن المعونة الأمريكية "عسكرياً واقتصادياً"، بحيث يبدأ التنفيذ الحقيقى للمبادرة من الليلة، تمهيداً لإبلاغ الجهات المسئولة فى مصر، وهى "المجلس العسكرى ومجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب" بإلغاء المعونة الأمريكية نهائياً.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مبادرة جبارة وجريئة وفاتت على أساطين الأقتصاد المصرى ورجالاته ...**



وتعهد حسان بجمع مبلغ المعونة فى ليلة واحدة، قائلاً: أقسم بالله وعلى مسئوليتى أمام الله أن الشعب المصرى سيجمع مئات الأضعاف مما كانت تقدمه لنا أمريكا من معونات تافهة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لماذا تقسم يا سيدنا الشيخ ...صادق ..اللى خلاهم يجروا على الصناديق هيجروا وراك بعون الله ...**



جاء ذلك، على شاشة التليفزيون المصرى، من خلال برنامج "استوديو 27"، حيث كان ضيف البرنامج الذى استمر حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعلم ان التلفزيون المصرى يسدد مبالغ مالية للضيف ...( مجرد تعليق عادى ) *


> *وأقسم بالله أن الشعب المصرى سيجمع من خلال شبابه وعلمائه ورجال أعماله.. حتى السيدات اللاتى يبعن "الجرجير والطماطم فى الشارع".. عشرات المليارات من الجنيهات لهذه المبادرة، حتى لا ينكسر المصريون أمام دولة عدو مثل أمريكا.*


*واخدين بالكم ( كويس ) من لفظة دولة عدو (!!)*
*سنستغنى عن المعونة بفضل الجرجير ...*
*ولو علمنا فضل الجرجير لزراعناه أسفل السرير**



أضاف: "إذا كانت أمريكا تحاول كسر مصر بـ1,3 مليار دولار، فإننى أقسم لكم بأننى بهذه المبادرة - بفضل الله - أستطيع جمع هذا الملبغ فى يوم واحد، لأن مصر أرض العطاء، والجود، ولن يقبل مصرى واحد أن تذله أمريكا مهما كان المقابل "وحتى لو مات من الجوع".

أنقر للتوسيع...

**على فكرة ...فضيلته لم يبدأ بنفسه ..يعنى لم يقل أنه أول المتبرعين ...*
*وربما تبرع بأجر التلفزيون ونحن لا نعلم ...ربما ...الله اعلم*
*



			وعقب إطلاق حسان لمبادرته، انهالت الاتصالات الهاتفية من مختلف فئات المجتمع المصرى، ليؤكدوا على مشاركتهم فى هذه المبادرة، الأمر الذى أثار استحسان فضيلة الشيخ محمد حسان.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واخدين بالكم من كافة فئات المجتمع ؟؟*
*اى أنه حتى رجال الأقتصاد والمتعلمين ومثقفى هذا البلد الأمين أنهالوا على مولانا الفذ للتأكيد على مبادرته ...*
*كما نلاحظ شئ هام ...البرنامج يذاع حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح الأحد ...*
*يعنى شعب سهير وفاضى ومش وراه حاجة ..*
*ولا شك ( بالقطع ) أن كل مصرى صادق يريد أن يستغنى عن المعونات لأننا شعب ذو كرامة ..*
*ولا نشك أيضاً أو نتشكك فى وطنية سيدنا الشيخ ...ولكن هل تلك المبادرة ( المعونة المصرية ) فى محلها ؟ ...هل تصح أقتصادياً ؟؟*
*هل وراء الدعوة ..أبتغاء رفعة هذه البلد ؟ هل هى دعوة خالصة لوجه الله ؟؟ *
*ان كانت الأجابة بـ (نعم) فلماذا لم يسأل مولانا الشيخ أحد خبراء الأقتصاد فى مصر ( وما أكثرهم ياسيدنا ) عن رأيه أو عن كيفية الأستغناء عن المعونة بدلاً من اللجوء الى باعة الجرجير ؟؟؟*
*نشرح لحضراتكم ببساطة أن كانت دعوة غبية أم أستغبائية لأمة أمية ؟!*
*يُتبع ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

*نشرح لمولانا ولحضراتكم بـ ( البلدى ) ...​**مثال :*
*صاحب فرن ( بلدى ) يتلقى جوال الدقيق بمبلغ 100 جنيها ( مثلاً ) ...*
*الـ 100 جنيها تلك عبارة عن 50 جنيه يسددها صاحب الفرن والـ 50 جنيها تتحملها الدولة على سبيل ( الدعم ) *
*والدعم هذا يأتى من ( المعونات الأقتصادية الخارجية ) - إما على شكل ( سيولة نقدية) لشراء دقيق القمح من الخارج *
*وإما على شكل معونة عينية (قمح) .. *
*وهذا الدعم (( هو )) من يحافظ على سعر رغيف العيش ( الخبز ) بمبلغ خمسة قروش للرغيف..(!!)*

*مولانا صاحب الفرن البلدى قرر فى لحظة ذكاء نادرة أن يستغنى عن ( دعم ) الحكومة حتى لا تتحكم فيه بالتوزيع وبالحصة ...*
*فقرر فضيلته شراء جوال الدقيق بعيداً عن هذا ( الدعم ) *
*هيجيب منين مولانا فرق الـ 50 جنيه ؟؟*
*هيلمهم من عمال الفرن ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*يعنى مولانا 50 جنيه والعمال 50 جنيه ..ويشترى براحته خارج نطاق حصة الحكومة وتحكماتها ( الغبية ) ...*

*طيب يامولانا صاحب الفرن فضيلتك هتبيع رغيف العيش ( الخبز ) بكام ؟؟*
*بخمسة قروش برضه ؟؟؟ ...*
*ان كانت اجابتك هى ( نعم ) ..*
*أذن من أين سترد للعمال مبلغ الـ 50 جنيه ؟؟*
*العمال متبرعين بيها ؟؟ ...*
*موافقين يا مولانا ...*
*ولكن هذا يعنى انخفاض دخل العامل لأنك خصمت منه 50 جنيه (!!!) *
*(( أو )) *
*أرتفاع سعر الخبز كى تسدد وتعيد ما أقترضته من العمال ( الغلابة ) ...*
*أرحمنا يارب ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2012)

> *سنستغنى عن المعونة بفضل الجرجير ...*
> *ولو علمنا فضل الجرجير لزراعناه أسفل السرير*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*دا احنا هنشوف ايام سودا 
الاخ ماشى بنظام الفتى لو اصاب باجرين ولو مصابش لى اجر برضة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2012)

* اعتقد إنه يقصد ان يجمعه من البلدان المجاوره... الاخوه الذين  يدعمو الاخوه"فقط"...*
* الرب  يرحمنا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دا احنا هنشوف ايام سودا *
> *الاخ ماشى بنظام الفتى لو اصاب باجرين ولو مصابش لى اجر برضة*


*لية أجر وحزمة جرجير ....*
*المصيبة السودة أن أصحابك ( هناك ) بيهللوا للمبادرة دى ..*
*وربنا يشفى العقول يارب ...*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 فبراير 2012)

*يا عم عبود تلقى الشيخ كان شارب حشيش ولا بناجو ساعتها داة مجنون رسمى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

*و " أوباما " يرد على مولانا ...*
*"أوباما" يقترح 1.3 مليار دولار مساعدات عسكرية لمصر*

*اليوم السابع / الإثنين، 13 فبراير - 2012*
*ا*


> *قترح الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما اليوم الاثنين، مساعدات عسكرية لمصر بقيمة 1.3 مليار دولار فى العام المالى 2013، ليطلب بذلك من الكونجرس الحفاظ على حجم المساعدات السنوية عند نفس مستواها خلال السنوات الماضية، رغم الأزمة التى لا تزال قائمة بعد أزمة المنظمات الأمريكية.*
> *وقالت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية إن أوباما قدم الاقتراح ضمن خطته لميزانية العام المالى 2013 الذى يبدأ فى أول أكتوبر، ويتعين أن يوافق الكونجرس على المساعدات، وكان بعض المشرعين قد دعوا إلى قطع المساعدات لمصر إذا لم تسقط اتهامات لبعض النشطاء الأمريكيين *



*يعنى مولانا " أوباما " طلع أجدع من مولانا " حسان " ..(!!)*
*وما اخدش باله أنه ( باعتباره دولة عدو ) لا يجوز له معاونتنا عسكرياً ...*
*أما مولانا ده جاهل جهل .... أقصد "أوباما" طبعا ...:flowers:*


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

> سنستغنى عن المعونة بفضل الجرجير ...
> ولو علمنا فضل الجرجير لزراعناه أسفل السرير


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ورينا شطارتك ؟ أما حاجة غريبة , هو الشعب المصرى لاقى يآكل لما يدفع للمعونة اللى بتنادى بيها , ولا من كتر الزيادة فى مرتبات العاملين بالدولة على أساس أنهم مش عارفين يودوا الزيادة فين , وعلى العموم بكره نشوف ونسمع أكتر من كدا , وربنا يسترها عليكى يا مصر من كثرة المبادرات فيكى , والتى يطلقها أنصاف المتعلمين عليكى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

يعني بالصلاه عالنبي عندنا
عاشق الجرجير
وكمان عاشق البط
وسعد غني بحبك يا حمار


مصر كده بقت بلذ العشق الممنوع
ومن كتر الكلام اللي ملهوش معني
الورق اشتكي  وانتحر
وبقت الاوراق المتساقطه


انا هروح اسال مهند عن الحل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ورينا شطارتك ؟ أما حاجة غريبة , هو الشعب المصرى لاقى يآكل لما يدفع للمعونة اللى بتنادى بيها , ولا من كتر الزيادة فى مرتبات العاملين بالدولة على أساس أنهم مش عارفين يودوا الزيادة فين , وعلى العموم بكره نشوف ونسمع أكتر من كدا , وربنا يسترها عليكى يا مصر من كثرة المبادرات فيكى , والتى يطلقها أنصاف المتعلمين عليكى


*حضرته فاهم أن بيلم عشان مستشفى ...(!!)*
*واللى غايظنى أن ( كافة فئات الشعب ) كانت عايزة تكلمه وش الفجر تأيده ...(!!) ..دجل ما بعده دجل ...*
*أى عيل بيسقط فى مادة الأقتصاد على أيد الدكتور " عبد المنعم راضى " هيعرف أن الراجل ده بيستغبى البشرية ..*
*أو العكس ...نورتى يانيتا ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا هروح اسال مهند عن الحل*


*هههههههههه*
*ياراجل اية علاقة مهند بالجرجير ؟؟*
*ده منظر بس ...أسألنى أنا ...هههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

صدقني ياعبود هو مش بيعمل كده حبا في مصر  لكن 

بدافع الكراهية لامريكا يتم جمع مليار ونص فى ليلة واحدة 

واما بدافع المحبة والوطنية والانسانية لا يمكن جمع اى مبلغ لسداد ديون مصر او عمل صندوق للكوارث ولمكافحة الفقر او او


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2012)

*عايز يشيل من الجيب اليمين ويحط فى الجيب الشمال ...(!!!)*
*المصيبة السودة إن أتباعه بيهللوا له ..مش عارف جهل وألا أية بالظبط ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

*مالياش دعوه انا عاوزه حقى ناشف من حسين اوباما او اخوه حسان اوباما مش فارقه  *


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مالياش دعوه انا عاوزه حقى ناشف من حسين اوباما او اخوه حسان اوباما مش فارقه  *


 
حقك ناشف ايه يادونا
دا انتي يظهر كده اللي ها تدفعي لحسان اوباما


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *ياراجل اية علاقة مهند بالجرجير ؟؟*
> *ده منظر بس ...أسألنى أنا ...هههههه*



لا اله الا الله
تصدق زعلتني


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2012)

افكار بصراحة  عبقرية
بدال مننجيب من برة نلم من جوة ههه
اصل جوة  زيادة كتير عشان ياخدوا منة ههههه
بلا هة فكرية غريبة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> حقك ناشف ايه يادونا
> دا انتي يظهر كده اللي ها تدفعي لحسان اوباما



*لييييه ياختى شايفانى ببيع جرجير :dntknw:*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2012)

الشيخ عمل نفسه فاهم ولكن للاسف جهل شديد بالاقتصاد الرب يسلم


----------



## miraam (14 فبراير 2012)

*لا اله الا الله و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه*

*كنت فين يا شيخ من زمان بقالنا 70 سنه بناخد معونه و ماحدش واخد باله من الحل السهل دا الله يفتح عليك يا شيخ .... بس عايزه اسأل سؤال هو دا كتاب نظيره صفحة المعونه يا شيخ ؟؟؟؟ و لا صفحة الوفيات  (على رأى سمير غانم ) *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

عندي نظريه احلي

سمعت ان احلي حل لمشاكل الخرجين
انهم ميتخرجوش اصلا وبكده مش هيحتاجوا وظايف

يعني الاستغناء عن الاحتياجات لعدم الحاجه اصلا

الفكره بقي اننا نعدم كل مستحقي الدعم
وبكده مش عايزين ماعونه داخليه ولا خارجيه


----------



## white.angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*عايزه انزل التحرير بس مش ههتف يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*
*ههتف يسقط يسقط حكم اوباما .. الراجل دة مستفز .. *
*لو امريكا تقطع المعونه ... بتمنى كدة من قلبى ... *
*ونشوف حسان هيلمها فى ليله ازاى ..*
*ومن حيث التعويض يا عبود ... نعمل جمعيه ... *
*وكل مواطن ليه دور تعويض*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 فبراير 2012)

مصر اصلا عندها عجز موازنه 64 مليار جنيه فالزاى هنستغنى عن المعونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا 60% من المعونه دى مساعدات عسكريه (مصاريف تدريب - شراء اسلحه حديثه - تصليح الاسلحه القديمه و تطويرها) يعنى ازاى هنسلح مصر فى المستقبل و ندافع عن نفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احنا لا نصنع اسلحه  بل نشتريها  من الخارج
هل هندور على دوله تانيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (14 فبراير 2012)

طيب ياريت العقول الإقتصادية الجبارة اللي في المنتدى هنا تقترح ازاي لو امريكا في يوم نفذت تهديدها وقطعت المعونة مصر هتعيش ازاي البلد مش هتتقدم الا لو بنت نفسها بنفسها واستغنينا عن المعونة هي اليابان لما انضربت بالقنبلة النووية كانت اتقدمت ازاي ولا امريكا اللي ضربتها هي اللي اديتها معونة علشان تبني اللي هدته وكلنا عارفين اليابان دالوقتي ايه لأنهم بنوا نفسهم بنفسهم ( لن تكون كلمتنا من رأسنا حتى تكون لقمتنا من فأسنا ).مصر مش هيبقلها كلمة الا لو استغنينا عن عوزتنا لغيرنا طول ماحنا حاسين بالمهانة والذل مش هنتقدم ولا خطوة.


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2012)

> مصر مش هيبقلها كلمة الا لو استغنينا عن عوزتنا لغيرنا طول ماحنا حاسين بالمهانة والذل مش هنتقدم ولا خطوة.


*لما يبقى معانا فلوس نبقى نتكلم
انت عارفة ديون مصرك العزيزة كااااااااااااااااااام؟*
*شحاتين وكمان بنتامر *
*احنا لاقين ناكل لما نجمع مع بعضنا 
هو احنا بنعمل شنط رمضان يا حاجة دى ميزانية دولة مال حسان السلفى الجاهل  بيها
دا يفتى فى كيفية النكاح بطريقة شرعية 
ماله ومال الكلام دا *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 فبراير 2012)

نبنى نفسنا الاول و بعدها نستغنى عن المعونه


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2012)

* كلها كام شهر ... وتفلس مصر .... ونشوف الإسلاميين والعسكر هايعملوا أيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * كلها كام شهر ... وتفلس مصر .... ونشوف الإسلاميين والعسكر هايعملوا أيه ؟؟؟*



*Cover Me & Cry
يعني غطيني وصوتي 
*​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (15 فبراير 2012)

*هيستغنى عن المعونه  الخارجية ويلمها من الداخلية يعينى عليك يا شعب*
*اللبس يا شعب*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> طيب ياريت العقول الإقتصادية الجبارة اللي في المنتدى هنا تقترح ازاي لو امريكا في يوم نفذت تهديدها وقطعت المعونة مصر هتعيش ازاي .


*يا اختنا العزيزة مش محتاجة عقليات أقتصادية جبارة ولا حاجة ..*
*أى عيل ساقط أقتصاد عند د/ عبد المنعم راضى ..يقولها لك ..*


> البلد مش هتتقدم الا لو بنت نفسها بنفسها واستغنينا عن المعونة هي اليابان لما انضربت بالقنبلة النووية كانت اتقدمت ازاي ولا امريكا اللي ضربتها هي اللي اديتها معونة علشان تبني اللي هدته وكلنا عارفين اليابان دالوقتي ايه لأنهم بنوا نفسهم بنفسهم


 *نعم نبنى نفسنا بنفسنا ...مظبوط طبعا*
*لكن نبنيها عن طريق ( الحجاز ) مش هينفع ..*



> ( لن تكون كلمتنا من رأسنا حتى تكون لقمتنا من فأسنا ).


*وبما ان حضرتك بتستعيرى من الشعراوى نكملك كلامه ..*
*بيقول : اللى ياكل لقمتى يسمع كلمتى ...*



> مصر مش هيبقلها كلمة الا لو استغنينا عن عوزتنا لغيرنا طول ماحنا حاسين بالمهانة والذل مش هنتقدم ولا خطوة


*طبعا الكلام مظبوط وأوافقك عليه قلباً وقالباً ...*
*ياريت بقى المشايخ يوسعوا شوية لأهل الخبرات لأن مصر مش تعدمها ..*
*خليهم هم فى الخطب والمنابر والموعظة الحسنة ...*
*وياريت الشعب كان فلح بيهم ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

*مبادرة الشيخ حسان للاستغناء عن المعونة الأمريكية *
*تلقى قبولاً وسط العمال ورجال الأعمال*


*كتب محمد عبدالعاطى، والمحافظات - سحر الحمدانى وسعيد نافع ومجدى أبوالعينين ١٦/ ٢/ ٢٠١٢*

*لاقت مبادرة الشيخ محمد حسان بشأن جمع التبرعات للاستغناء عن المعونة الأمريكية قبولاً وسط العمال ورجال الأعمال فى المحافظات**،* 
فيما قلل خبراء من قيمة المبادرة، وأكدوا أن العمل أفضل من جمع التبرعات.

أكد الدكتور رشاد عبده، الخبير الاقتصادى، أن مبادرة «حسان» غير مجدية وكان من الأفضل دعوة المجتمع إلى العمل.

وفى المنيا، أعلن عمال ورؤساء المدن والمراكز فى المحافظة تبرعهم بأجر أسبوع كامل ويوم للعمال من رواتبهم دعماً للموازنة العامة للدولة، على أن ترسل المبالغ بدءاً من الشهر المقبل إلى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

من جانبه، قال المهندس أبوالعلا أبوالنجا، أمين عام اتحاد المستثمرين: «سيتم تسليم الدكتور ممتاز السعيد، وزير المالية، شيكاً مصرفياً بتبرعات ٤٢ جمعية استثمارية تمثل ٥ آلاف مصنع، ويتضمن تبرع العاملين فى جميع المصانع بأجر يوم واحد لصالح خزانة الدولة، فضلاً عن سداد الضرائب قبل موعدها».

من جانبه، أكد الدكتور رشاد عبده، الخبير الاقتصادى، أن المبادرة تعبر عن حسن النوايا، لكنها تفتقر إلى الدعم الاقتصادى، خاصة أن الدعوة إلى العمل والعودة إلى المصانع والجهات الحكومية هى الأصلح للاقتصاد.

وتوقع «عبده» ألا تتعدى حصيلة التبرعات ٦٠٠ مليون جنيه - وإن كان هناك إقبال على دعوة الشيخ حسان بحكم أنه داعية له جماهيرية


----------



## apostle.paul (17 فبراير 2012)

*بيقولك محمد حسان معاه مليارات الكلام دا صحيح يا كباتن ومعاه عربية بمليون ونص
ورايح يلم المعونة من الجعانين والغلابة وبيعاين الفجل

حرامية ولاد حرامية 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*بناء على دعوة السيد حسان .... سيتم تصنيع قطع غيار الأسلحة الأمريكية فى الدويقة ... وعلى شركات الدويقة التقدم بأسعار صيانة أسلحة جيش الشيخ حسان  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2012)

*كانت هذه مبادرة الشيخ / حسان ...!!*
*



أضاف: "إذا كانت أمريكا تحاول كسر مصر بـ1,3 مليار دولار، فإننى أقسم لكم بأننى بهذه المبادرة - بفضل الله - أستطيع جمع هذا الملبغ فى يوم واحد، لأن مصر أرض العطاء، والجود، ولن يقبل مصرى واحد أن تذله أمريكا مهما كان المقابل "وحتى لو مات من الجوع".

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كان هذا الكلام بن عم الحديث يوم 12/2/2012 *
*وحسب قسم مولانا أنه يستطيع لم المبلغ فى يوم واحد من باعة الجرجير ...*
*وأنسحبت من لسانى وقلت : ان سر الجرجير فى الزرع تحت السرير ...وقد فعلتها ...*
*ومر 45 يوم ( على ذمة تحقيق القَسَم )*
*ونبت الجرجير بالفعل ..بدون " معونة خارجية " ...*
*فلا مولانا أستطاع أن يبر بقسمه ..*
*ولا أنا أستطعت ان أستفيد من حزمتين الجرجير ...*
*ولله فى خلقه شئون ...*


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2012)

عاوزين نعرف لم كام من المليار ونص دول
وان كان لم تبرعات راحت فين ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عاوزين نعرف لم كام من المليار ونص دول
> وان كان لم تبرعات راحت فين ؟؟؟


*حسب معلوماتى المتواضعة مالمش حاجة ...*
*ياريت من عنده خبر بدليل يقولنا لم كام فى 45 يوم ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

*وتعهد حسان بجمع مبلغ المعونة فى ليلة واحدة، قائلاً: *
*أقسم بالله وعلى مسئوليتى أمام الله *
*أن الشعب المصرى سيجمع مئات الأضعاف مما كانت تقدمه لنا أمريكا من معونات تافهة.* 

*مرت ثلاثة أشهر بالتمام والكمال على قسم مولانا الأمام / حسان*
*ما تبر بقسمك ياراجل ..أين ذهبت بائعات الجرجير ؟!*
*والفجل والكُرات *
*أين المعونة المصرية يا شيخ ؟*
*بل اين مسئوليتك أمام الله ؟*
*أية ؟؟؟*
*عملتها سلاطة ؟*

​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

> *حسب معلوماتى المتواضعة مالمش حاجة ...*
> *ياريت من عنده خبر بدليل يقولنا لم كام فى 45 يوم ؟*


*
ملمش ازاى بقى يا عبود*
*انا مخصوم منى خمسين قرش لمدة 3 شهور*
*يعنى جنيه ونص ... *
*يا يقولى صرف فلوسى فين !!!!!!!!*
*يأما يشحنلى D:*
​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ملمش ازاى بقى يا عبود*
> *انا مخصوم منى خمسين قرش لمدة 3 شهور*
> *يعنى جنيه ونص ... *
> *يا يقولى صرف فلوسى فين !!!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الشيخ محمد حسان يتعهد بجمع مبلغ المعونة فى ليلة واحدة*​
> 
> 
> *اليوم السابع / الأحد، 12 فبراير 2012 -*
> ...


*و**مرت خمسة أشهر ولم يبر مولانا حسان بيمينه **...!!!*
*ولم يحترم قسمه بالله **!!!*

*أين أنتم ياباعة الجرجير ؟

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2012)

*والله ياشيخ ما انا سايبك لأنى أعرفك حق المعرفة :94:*
*من أيام الـ 300 جنيه بتاعة العمرة ...:smile02*
*مرت 150 ليلة مش ليلة واحدة يامولانا ..أجبنا الله لايسيئك ...*
*لماذا لم تَبر بقسمك **؟**!!ld:*
*وألا صمت عنه تلات أيام **؟؟؟:94:*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والله ياشيخ ما انا سايبك لأنى أعرفك حق المعرفة :94:*
> *من أيام الـ 300 جنيه بتاعة العمرة ...:smile02*
> *مرت 150 ليلة مش ليلة واحدة يامولانا ..أجبنا الله لايسيئك ...*
> *لماذا لم تَبر بقسمك **؟**!!ld:*
> *وألا صمت عنه تلات أيام **؟؟؟:94:*




ماخلاص متتعبش نفسك راحت لصاحب نصيبها:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ماخلاص متتعبش نفسك راحت لصاحب نصيبها:smile02


*وحياتك ما انا سايبه ...هفضل كل شهر أرفع الموضوع لغاية مايبان له صاحب *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *و**مرت خمسة أشهر ولم يبر مولانا حسان بيمينه **...!!!*
> *ولم يحترم قسمه بالله **!!!*
> 
> *أين أنتم ياباعة الجرجير ؟
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------

